# Best small first pet snake???



## kisses (Dec 13, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what the best small first pet snake would be for children? The snake will be handled often. looking for a laid back snake.....CALM One???


----------



## najanaja (Dec 13, 2010)

I always recomend a Coastal Carpet Python.
They are that little bit bigger as a Juvi as a Childrens Python.
so it usually means they eat a little better and have less problems feeding for inexperienced keepers.
Plus they grow a little quicker so you can have a bit more fun with them faster.
Plus they take still about 2 years to start reaching a decent size and by then the handler will be comfitable with it im sure...


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 13, 2010)

i think that the womas are the nicest to handle but the smallest would be something like an antaresia so a spotted python children's or Stimson i think childrens are over all the calmest out of those 3 but it depends on the snake it self, just like humans there are happy one and grumpy ones


----------



## The_Dreaded_Pets (Dec 13, 2010)

iv hurd alot of the smaller snakes like stimsons and mac's get agressive due to everythings bigger then me syndrome lol however my last one only ever struck my x... haha they start VERY small and max out at about 1m so the anteresia family is pretty much your friend if your after small.

as for some of the mid-larger snakes like carpets most are fairly placid from what i have read however nomatter what you buy it will come down to a lucky dip on the snakes temperment.

in my opinion as long as it is handled for a little while atlest twice a wk then it will be sed to it by the time it is big enough to actually hurt you


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 13, 2010)

najanaja said:


> I always recomend a Coastal Carpet Python.
> They are that little bit bigger as a Juvi as a Childrens Python.
> so it usually means they eat a little better and have less problems feeding for inexperienced keepers.
> Plus they grow a little quicker so you can have a bit more fun with them faster.
> Plus they take still about 2 years to start reaching a decent size and by then the handler will be comfitable with it im sure...


 She said SMALL. I recommend any species from the anteresia family, none of them grow over 1.5m, they're usually less.


----------



## ekipkcorb (Dec 13, 2010)

stimsons are pretty good


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 13, 2010)

here is a rough guide but its not 100% your best bet is to find a good breeder and let them know what your after in a snake and if they have a chilled snake for you http://www.southernxreptiles.com/Article PDFs/road_testing_lr.pdf


----------



## reptishack101 (Dec 13, 2010)

my childrens pythons is calm but was verry snappy when i first got it also my woma python hesent ever thought of talking a snap at me but gets a little bigger. all snakes can bite just some dont seem to want to but you get the odd one or 2 that just dont like to be handled but for a small snake i would say childrens python, spotted python or a stimsons python like i said you might get 1 that just seems like they love you then the odd one or two that hates being handled but slowly gets better with age and more handleing but then there are others that when out of the enclosure there calm as but as soon as there back in the enclouser they dont like the idea about your hand being near them that can also go with all snakes im not saying snakes are evil little/big things that try and bite everything thay see most snake are quite calm


----------



## najanaja (Dec 13, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> She said SMALL. I recommend any species from the anteresia family, none of them grow over 1.5m, they're usually less.


 

Juvi carpets are, they take a year or so to start getting any size to them, and as stated by then the handler is usually comfortable with them..
Anteresia can be troubled feeders as juvie, are acceptable to more health problems then Morelias and are as snappy if not more snappy then any other pythons as juvies (minus Jungles)


----------



## micksta9 (Dec 13, 2010)

I may be slightly one sided here but as a first snake you can't go wrong with a Stimson Python. We have a 12 month old male from snake ranch and we got him when he was 10 months old. He is a great size, great colours as he is a weatbelt locale and as for temperament he is so placid it's like he is on valium!
Every snake has it's own personality but i've seen a few stimson's now and they are very nice snakes not aggressive if they are captive bred and really easy to keep. You may pay a bit more for one but worth every cent!
Good luck in your choice


----------



## buggyboy (Sep 15, 2011)

i have a pet stimmie he is 30cm and i would recommend that.


ps if there is a spellind mistake srry

lol


----------



## longqi (Sep 15, 2011)

Find a breeder with a nice calm yearling
That way all possible problems have already been sorted
hatchlings can be delicate
yearlings are much tougher and can be handled more often

Every snake is different
So just because one person had a bad experience with one species does not mean you will
My favourite snakes for Demonstrating were always Palmerston Jungles


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 15, 2011)

I feel it is the luck of the draw.... We have 2, 8 month coastals and they are feeding like lions and handle very well.... My 7 year old handles them regularly under supervision she also understands she will more than likely get "tagged" as they are live animals and have fangs so will potentially bite


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 15, 2011)

This thread is 10 months old, I reckon they have a new snake by now.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Sep 15, 2011)

Darlyn said:


> This thread is 10 months old, I reckon they have a new snake by now.


HA HA HA HA that'll teach me to read the date/time ...... I am so feeling silly right now


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 16, 2011)

My Stimmie is 3 yrs old, got him as a yearling, made sure he was a good feeder before I got him....he's sooooo calm, but as I'm sure you know, snakes aren't like cuddly pets to be played with all the time....they need solitude and their own space. But I adore my .... Barrie ...and will never have anything but him.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 16, 2011)

najanaja said:


> Juvi carpets are, they take a year or so to start getting any size to them, and as stated by then the handler is usually comfortable with them..
> Anteresia can be troubled feeders as juvie, are acceptable to more health problems then Morelias and are as snappy if not more snappy then any other pythons as juvies (minus Jungles)



Old thread or otherwise, I definitely do not agree with the above statement.


----------

